
Ask HN: Vim 8 what new features are you using? - tmaly
I have been on Vim 7.x for so long.<p>I am curious what new features in Vim 8 others are using or planning to use?
======
johncoltrane
* 'breakindent'

* :cdo, :cfdo, :ldo, :lfdo

~~~
tmaly
wow thanks, I had to google them but I will definitely find a use for this

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/dfyt-G6SMec](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/vim_dev/dfyt-G6SMec)

